# Coralife 96W PC ballast replacement



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I just bought 18 months worth of bulbs to put over a low-moderate light tank only to discover that it was the ballast that had failed. I hate that!

I understand a fullham workhorse 5 ballast should do the trick. Before I source one, I want to understand how it's wired. I've looked at the diagrams and I can't sort it out. Has anyone done this who could help?

Otherwise, the old fixture goes in the bin and I try to unload two brand new tubes.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm finding that you need a WH8 ballast using their online search 

That said, in Diagram 17, there is one yellow wire and six red wires that comes from the ballast. The yellow wire is connected to one pair of pins that would correspond to a side of the tube (if s the Japanese square pin arrangement) and one red wire to each of the other pins. 

HTH


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for looking that up for me! From their selector tool I also came up with the WH 7, but I thought it to be overkill. At any rate, I decided I'd had enough of the old fixture, and went the T5HO route.


----------

